# Posting in ATW (hot male archers)



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

LMAO...........Dea is the new AT Female Union Rep.........that was priceless !!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

can i have my 2 minutes back it took to read that?!


hows about a tl;dr version!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> can i have my 2 minutes back it took to read that?!
> 
> 
> hows about a tl;dr version!



stop your whining....like you have anything better to do.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i do..just if i get caught doing that here i'll get fired.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Let's go lingerie shopping, Dea...cuz I just peed my pants reading that!!!

I have to go change my knickers now...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Let's go lingerie shopping, Dea...cuz I just peed my pants reading that!!!
> 
> I have to go change my knickers now...


See, I told you , you shouldnt wear any !..... :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> See, I told you , you shouldnt wear any !..... :tongue:


Go have your breakfast Jerry!!! You're getting a bit light headed!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Let's go lingerie shopping, Dea...cuz I just peed my pants reading that!!!
> 
> I have to go change my knickers now...



Work sucks.....need a chuckle every now and then. Glad I extended it to someone else. 

Jerry....down boy.
Ryan....I ain't even going there....mainly because I will have nightmares for weeks just thinking about it.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Ryan....I ain't even going there....mainly because I will have nightmares for weeks just thinking about it.


He goes there enough for ALL of us!!! :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

> Ryan....I ain't even going there....mainly because I will have nightmares for weeks just thinking about it.


LOL! either way i'll make ya lose sleep!


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW, glad the rules have been set . Now I don't feel near as intimidated coming here... LOL


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

bowmedic said:


> WOW, glad the rules have been set . Now I don't feel near as intimidated coming here... LOL


Phew!! Good for us then...now post your photo!!! :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> LOL! either way i'll make ya lose sleep!


Yeah, he'll be the heavy breather who keeps calling you all night!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

they call me .....mr. vader!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> they call me .....mr. vader!


Thank god you wear a mask!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Very well done Dea  #8 cracked me up


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I am afraid my photo might break the thread. Besides I am not sure where to put it. Not in the male archer thread that's for sure. LOL :mg:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

bowmedic said:


> I am afraid my photo might break the thread. Besides I am not sure where to put it. Not in the male archer thread that's for sure. LOL :mg:


You're here and it's part of the bargain. Don't make us send the union boss over there to force it out of you! Hottest Male Archer Thread, bowmedic...stat!!!


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Someone's on a power trip. I agree with Ryan, although I read a little faster, so I want my 45 seconds back.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok I paid my dues.......


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Do all the women here ride one of these?


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

One more thing....if you are all about setting rules and stuff you have to keep one of your own girls in line. We are still waiting on cfurher's pics.


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

id like to see clickeratis pics since shes the polish princess and soo arogant...


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

dodgetech said:


> id like to see clickeratis pics since shes the polish princess and soo arogant...


They're posted in the hottest male thread I believe.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dodgetech said:


> shes the polish princess and soo arogant...


Well....I dont see any smilie faces or any type of symbol to see you said that in a joking sense, so we can only take it at face value that you mean she is arrogant (2 r's idiot!) , so if you dont like it and her, then pack ur **** and go (with an apology), we dont need anyone like you starting any problems! ......the ball is in your court


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Well....I dont see any smilie faces or any type of symbol to see you said that in a joking sense, so we can only take it at face value that you mean she is arrogant (2 r's idiot!) , so if you dont like it and her, then pack ur **** and go (with an apology), we dont need anyone like you starting any problems! ......the ball is in your court


Atta boy Jerry!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Dea, a "law of the land" was needed and you did an awesome job. Great read first thing in the morning!!
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Boy...did the guys all drink vinegar for breakfast this morning? Have a little sense of humor. I was only kidding.

Heavyarrow.....stop whining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one forced you to read anything I post. :tongue: And in all reality none of the women...have to post their pics. We can find other willing men to post theirs instead of the ones throwing a fit.

Spobow....LOL....that sweeper best have been meant in jest. :smile: And I don't think you get Clickerati if you think she is arrogant.

Jerry....calm down...but glad to see your sticking up for clickerati.


Everybody calm down.....last time I start a thread for some amusement. Everyone's got their undies in a bunch.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dodgetech said:


> id like to see clickeratis pics since shes the polish princess and soo arogant...


Now that's just not nice!!! 



Jerry/NJ said:


> Well....I dont see any smilie faces or any type of symbol to see you said that in a joking sense, so we can only take it at face value that you mean she is arrogant (2 r's idiot!) , so if you dont like it and her, then pack ur **** and go (with an apology), we dont need anyone like you starting any problems! ......the ball is in your court.


Awww, thanks Jerry (you, too spobow!!). Can I have a hug now??


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Dea of course it was meant in jest....or was it? :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

spobow said:


> Dea of course it was meant in jest....or was it? :wink:


  I am an old fashion girl..give me a broom any day.
Oh and sorry....dodgetech was the person I was pointing my one comment to....not you.


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> I am an old fashion girl..give me a broom any day.
> Oh and sorry....dodgetech was the person I was pointing my one comment to....not you.


Hey, I'm not easily offended, no worries. :shade:


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

jerry take a pill no harm meant,i asked her for a picture privately but clickerati never responded so i asked publicly,she must be hott after reading her posts,the way she respondes i think shes cocky then for a better word..ok jerry... :beer:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dodgetech said:


> jerry take a pill no harm meant,i asked her for a picture privately but clickerati never responded so i asked publicly,she must be hott after reading her posts,the way she respondes i think shes cocky then for a better word..ok jerry... :beer:


Maybe you should be apologizing to me instead of Jerry!!! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dodgetech said:


> jerry take a pill no harm meant,i asked her for a picture privately but clickerati never responded so i asked publicly,she must be hott after reading her posts,the way she respondes i think shes cocky then for a better word..ok jerry... :beer:


No it is not ok! You made way too many assumptions in that post alone one just this ONE woman........now........take a hint and lay off of em! You cant take a hint from them, then take one from me, or you'll be outta here........I know way more than you think ! So dont mess with me and get me


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I think this thread has hit every rule already.


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ok*

peace man....peace,its settled,hi oxford....


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Calm down Dea, you know I'm just giving you a hard time. I couldn't think of anything funny so I went with the cranky method. Its still all in teasing. 

We like your amusement threads, if they weren't any good we wouldn't rag on ya. 



> Everyone's got their undies in a bunch.


That's why I'm going commando :shade:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

dodgetech said:


> ok tough guy jerry,,


If you wish to have a pissing contest....go to the soapbox and see if Jerry wants to duke it out with you there. My guess is if is smart that he will ignore you. Otherwise hush your self. That is as polite as I get. A simple I am sorry to Clickerati would have been good enough. Stop poking to see if you can get a rise out of Jerry. The ladies here have better things to do then watch a verbal bar brawl.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> Calm down Dea, you know I'm just giving you a hard time. I couldn't think of anything funny so I went with the cranky method. Its still all in teasing.
> 
> We like your amusement threads, if they weren't any good we wouldn't rag on ya.
> 
> ...


 Now knowing me.....would I have posted a response with a :tongue: if I was mad at you? You better know the right answer. LOL :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

heavyarrow said:


> That's why I'm going commando :shade:


Uuuuggghhhh, taking our que's from Jerry again?  I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Everybody calm down.....last time I start a thread for some amusement. Everyone's got their undies in a bunch.



No need for bunched up undies ladies but if they happen to ride up on you, I'm just a phone call away!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Uuuuggghhhh, taking our que's from Jerry again?  I wouldn't recommend it.


Yea...if you noticed I chose to just completely ignore that part of the post.


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Yea...if you noticed I chose to just completely ignore that part of the post.


That was the best part of the post.

Well at least cfuhrer acknowledged it. :shade:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> That was the best part of the post.
> 
> Well at least cfuhrer acknowledged it. :shade:


I don't think she was complimenting you....but if it makes you feel better.....LOL


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> If you wish to have a pissing contest....go to the soapbox and see if Jerry wants to duke it out with you there. My guess is if is smart that he will ignore you. Otherwise hush your self. That is as polite as I get. A simple I am sorry to Clickerati would have been good enough. Stop poking to see if you can get a rise out of Jerry. The ladies here have better things to do then watch a verbal bar brawl.


Bloody hell!!! Glad I was out this evening...
Only a gentleman knows how to say I'm sorry!


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

clickerati remember i pmd you??i thought we were squared away,i already said i was sorry,and ill say it again im sorry,i wish people wouldnt take things so personal at this site...i think im going to stick to the buying and selling only here at archery talk....if this is the way it is...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dodgetech said:


> clickerati remember i pmd you??i thought we were squared away,i already said i was sorry,and ill say it again im sorry,i wish people wouldnt take things so personal at this site...i think im going to stick to the buying and selling only here at archery talk....if this is the way it is...





> Originally Posted by dodgetech
> ok tough guy jerry,,


changed to


> peace man....peace,its settled,hi oxford....


I, and I am sure others, think your idea of sticking to buying and selling only would be a great idea, as that is the way it is.....or go talk to Ox about it.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry, you're my hero!! :teeth: :wink:


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't think she was complimenting you....but if it makes you feel better.....LOL


Not looking for compliments, just a reaction.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

OK everyone...let's have a little breather...


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> OK everyone...let's have a little breather...


What did you have in mind?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> What did you have in mind?


How about a weekend for two in the Carribbean?? 1 Dead X is going to Hedo...


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> How about a weekend for two in the Carribbean?? 1 Dead X is going to Hedo...


Really don't think I wanna show up there with 1 Dead X. People might get the wrong idea. :mg:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Really don't think I wanna show up there with 1 Dead X. People might get the wrong idea. :mg:


He's a hottie...go for it!! :wink:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> He's a hottie...go for it!! :wink:


Don't think so.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Don't think so.


Pick one ATer you'd prefer to go with...yes, just the one!! :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

OK, I leave for a day and look what happens.

I volunteer my services to help the ladies with bunched up panties and I've been so busy with that, I've had no time to be on the internet.  

Do I need to get suited up??


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> OK, I leave for a day and look what happens.
> 
> I volunteer my services to help the ladies with bunched up panties and I've been so busy with that, I've had no time to be on the internet.
> 
> Do I need to get suited up??


Suited and booted! :thumbs_up


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Pick one ATer you'd prefer to go with...yes, just the one!! :wink:


Could easily go solo. Heard the shopping down there is excellent. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Could easily go solo. Heard the shopping down there is excellent. :wink:


How diplomatic! :shade:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> How diplomatic! :shade:


Bet you thought you'd never say that about me. :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Bet you thought you'd never say that about me. :shade:


Who said men weren't mind readers?? :wink:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Who said men weren't mind readers?? :wink:


Don't read minds I just look at the pictures. :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Don't read minds I just look at the pictures. :wink:


Clever bunny!! :wink:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Clever bunny!! :wink:


Have to be.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Daemonspeeding said:


> Have to be.


You wascally wabbit!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Bloody hell!!! Glad I was out this evening...
> Only a gentleman knows how to say I'm sorry!



Sorry Clickerati....I wasn't suggesting that his task was minor. Just that it was simple to understand to everyone else that he needed to direct his apologies your way.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> Not looking for compliments, just a reaction.



How is this..... :mg: :wink:    :tongue: :smile:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

she's at it again!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Sorry Clickerati....I wasn't suggesting that his task was minor. Just that it was simple to understand to everyone else that he needed to direct his apologies your way.


No, Dea, please don't apologize for anything!! We're on the same wave length. I quoted you to highlight this exact reason, and that the person in question wasn't being a gentleman, despite what he thinks.

So, actually, I owe you a big thank you! :teeth:


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*

i already appologized privately and publicly so what more do you people want..


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dodgetech said:


> i already appologized privately and publicly so what more do you people want..


To drop the subject.


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*



Clickerati said:


> No, Dea, please don't apologize for anything!! We're on the same wave length. I quoted you to highlight this exact reason, and that the person in question wasn't being a gentleman, despite what he thinks.
> 
> So, actually, I owe you a big thank you! :teeth:



i think i have but everyone else keeps it going..


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*ttt*



dea dell'arco said:


> Sorry Clickerati....I wasn't suggesting that his task was minor. Just that it was simple to understand to everyone else that he needed to direct his apologies your way.



drop it..


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Drop it, please.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

hmmm, weather sure is nice today.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> hmmm, weather sure is nice today.


Indeed. We're having unseasonably cool weather here in the UK :smile:


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Click? How 'bout we WHIP IT!!! WHIP IT REAL GOOD!!!!!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Beautiful weather. I wouldn't mind one stray bolt of lightening though. :angel:


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Yea how bout that weather. Hot and muggy here. At least the wind is blowing to keep it from being too bad. 

So what's the over and under on response time from Ryan and a "whip me" comment?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

spobow said:


> Click? How 'bout we WHIP IT!!! WHIP IT REAL GOOD!!!!!


LMFAO...don't make me pee myself again spo!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Beautiful weather. I wouldn't mind one stray bolt of lightening though. :angel:


If only we could harness the weather...then we COULD whip it real good


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> Yea how bout that weather. Hot and muggy here. At least the wind is blowing to keep it from being too bad.
> 
> So what's the over and under on response time from Ryan and a "whip me" comment?



Don't know....guess I ain't allowed to publically apologize for what I thought was a misunderstanding. Wasn't...but I wanted to be sure. There is a little "weasel" that is getting on my nerves all of sudden. Flash to images of drooling weasel from looney tunes. LOL!!!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Lets get back to the fun.....
Clicky, whatcha wearing today???? :tongue: 

tammy, tell us what you did with the $$ you won, what did you buy for the kids? Show us the picture they took of you when you won. I'm sure they took pictures to post on their website.
Did you buy Ivory new socks and your main man new undies or did I get it backwards again????  

Hmm, kinda quiet on here today!!


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Weasel? Did somebody say Weasel?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

spobow said:


> Weasel? Did somebody say Weasel?


OMG...thats him!!!!!!!!
Too funny! LOL


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

spobow
You are quick.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

spobow said:


> Weasel? Did somebody say Weasel?


Du bist zu komisch! Ich habe meine Damenslips wieder gepinkelt!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> Lets get back to the fun.....
> Clicky, whatcha wearing today???? :tongue:


Well, spo keeps making me laugh, so I've had to dispense with some garments...


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Well, spo keeps making me laugh, so I've had to dispense with some garments...


atta girl.. comeon spo man, give us some more good stuff so Clicky gets cooler!! :wink:


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> Well, spo keeps making me laugh, so I've had to dispense with some garments...


Come on spo.....a few more funnies and she'll be nekkid :teeth: :mg:


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

heavyarrow said:


> spobow
> You are quick.


That's me...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

spobow said:


> That's me...


If it was, I would certainly be nekkid now!!! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

spobow said:


> That's me...



As in, over in a flash??


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> As in, over in a flash??


LMFAO...you guys are great today!!!!!     
I'm gonna hafta lie down soon...phew


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> As in, over in a flash??


Nope, in that respect I'm the...


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> As in, over in a flash??


OMG....TWO POINTS!!!!!!
No offense spobow...but you gotta give her credit....that was good.

And for the record....its not quanity that matters but instead quality that makes a difference. LOL


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome home Ms. Fuhrer. I missed you


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> Welcome home Ms. Fuhrer. I missed you


Oh I've been here I just haven't been given much to work with


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Oh I've been here I just haven't been given much to work with


Work on this


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Work on this


I don't know why but I find this quote extremely hillarious!!!!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Work on this



Take a number honey


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> LMFAO...you guys are great today!!!!!
> I'm gonna hafta lie down soon...phew


You are killing us here. references to getting nekkid and going to lie down. How much do you think we can handle? :teeth:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Take a number honey


So I am to believe that a classy woman like yourself has men lined up waiting for your attention?
I have a pretty vivid imagination and the graphic in my head is unbelievable!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Take a number honey


ok 96 inverted


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> I have a pretty vivid imagination and the graphic in my head is unbelievable!!





Jerry/NJ said:


> ok 96 inverted


Im gonna wait for Ryan to chime in that way I can do one multi-purpose put down and be done with all of them at once.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

heavyarrow said:


> You are killing us here. references to getting nekkid and going to lie down. How much do you think we can handle? :teeth:


I know how much I can...:wink:


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

#8 is great!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Im gonna wait for Ryan to chime in that way I can do one multi-purpose put down and be done with all of them at once.



OK, so now I'm in the same category as Jerry and Ryan?

Did I do something so bad as to deserve this????


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> OK, so now I'm in the same category as Jerry and Ryan?
> 
> Did I do something so bad as to deserve this????


:zip:


----------



## Michael Moorish (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Ok, there seems to be a problem with the posting situation in the ladies section of archery talk. Because of that I have drafted some rules for any newbies or older timers to consider before posting.
> 
> 1. If starting a thread we prefer that you be a woman. Of course if you are a man, you may start a thread if you are asking for female advice, like to wear dresses and womens underwear on the weekends, or tend to feel a little cranky for a few days each month.
> 
> ...


Don't post long messages!!! 
I've just aged a decade while reading that!! :angry:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lol dont even bother asking for a refund....



i tried it...she didn't give me the time of day   :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> lol dont even bother asking for a refund....
> i tried it...she didn't give me the time of day   :shade:


You'd have been lucky to just get that!! :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

p8ntballnryan said:


> yeah...you have a penis...



Why YES I do, thanks for noticing!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> Why YES I do, thanks for noticing!!


It's hard....


....not to :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

jonnybow said:


> Why YES I do, thanks for noticing!!


Do you guys need some alone time??


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Do you guys need some alone time??


I think they're already having a quiet moment... :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> It's hard....
> 
> 
> ....not to :wink:


That's because it's on his forehead


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

That's exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

spobow said:


> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

*Leigh?*

Found this picture and thought of you---is this you?? :wink: :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

No Mercy said:


> Found this picture and thought of you---is this you?? :wink: :teeth:


Awww, you know me too well!! :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

LOL! i saw one that said...if these were brains i'd be a genius!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> LOL! i saw one that said...if these were brains i'd be a genius!


Lucky for me, I'm already a genius... :wink:


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

another


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

No Mercy said:


> another


I wish she could wear her mom jeans just a little higher. 

In fact see the mom jeans commercial here.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

That's The One!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Michael Moorish said:


> Don't post long messages!!!
> I've just aged a decade while reading that!! :angry:


No problem....wish granted!
Next time
look at post
see its long
skip reading 
use common sense

mums the word on my end :zip: 
enjoy the silence





 :wink:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i take it she aims to please...


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Do you guys need some alone time??



Thats the best you can do today? Come back tomorrow and try again. Didn't get much sleep maybe? :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Obsession said:


> That's because it's on his forehead



Cath, ever had chinnuts?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> No problem....wish granted!
> Next time
> look at post
> see its long
> ...


LMAO, I love how see doesnt sugar coat it or spray paint it.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jonnybow said:


> Cath, ever had chinnuts?


LOL...you know what? I am going to do myself a favor and NOT comment on this one


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> LMAO, I love how see doesnt sugar coat it or spray paint it.


 :zip: :zip: :zip: 







:smile:  :angel: :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Obsession said:


> LOL...you know what? I am going to do myself a favor and NOT comment on this one



wow, the blonde made a decision. she must be shy today or maybe busy with the hair and cleaning again?


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

LMFAO HOLY FUGGING [email protected] HAVE YOU EVER HAD CHINNUTS?!



that's just as bad as this one girl asking..."huh? what's a tea bag?!" :mg: 


priceless...  


lol and the "blonde" approach with cat doesn't work...i know better lol


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jonnybow said:


> wow, the blonde made a decision. she must be shy today or maybe busy with the hair and cleaning again?


LOL...maybe I am a little busy :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I am now sitting in my office laughing loudly, good thing I'm alone. Some of the students walking by might think I'm a bit odd but they already did! :beer:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

jonnybow said:


> I am now sitting in my office laughing loudly, good thing I'm alone. Some of the students walking by might think I'm a bit odd but they already did! :beer:



You? I am still laughing over the tea bag comment LOL


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Obsession said:


> LOL...maybe I am a little busy :wink:


nahh to easy....... :wink:


----------

